# Sensitive Nipples during cycle question.



## dhwest (Jun 21, 2011)

So I am in week 7 of my cycle, 350mg cyp and 100mg anavar ED, today I started getting sensitive nipples, I have exemestane and Clomid on hand.

Whats the good advise?
Thanks


----------



## Friendo (Jun 21, 2011)

can you post a picture of them?


----------



## dhwest (Jun 21, 2011)

Friendo said:


> can you post a picture of them?



Not yet.  Why, can you tell by looking at them?


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 21, 2011)

If theres no lump under the nipple I suggest a AI (adex or aromasin) if you start to get a lump get some letro. Don't mess around with this, you can get a lump rather quickly.

Posting a pic is pointless, the only thing with a pic you would be able to tell is gyno, which would be WAY too late.


----------



## dhwest (Jun 21, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> If theres no lump under the nipple I suggest a AI (adex or aromasin) if you start to get a lump get some letro. Don't mess around with this, you can get a lump rather quickly.
> 
> Posting a pic is pointless, the only thing with a pic you would be able to tell is gyno, which would be WAY too late.



No lump but they are SENSITIVE, where can I get adex or aromasin quickly? What is a normal dose? ED or EOD?


----------



## dgp (Jun 21, 2011)

No the dude just wants to see your tits.  Your cycle is mild start the exemestane you have on hand if your woried youll be fine


----------



## dgp (Jun 21, 2011)

exemestane is  aromasin


----------



## dhwest (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been taking 12.5mg of exemestane every three days, should I up that? How much? How often?


----------



## Friendo (Jun 21, 2011)

dhwest said:


> So I am in week 7 of my cycle, 350mg cyp and 100mg anavar ED, today I started getting sensitive nipples, I have exemestane and Clomid on hand.
> 
> Whats the good advise?
> Thanks



what do you mean sensitive? sensitive when you rub them, you're saying? Why are you touching them?


----------



## dhwest (Jun 21, 2011)

Friendo said:


> what do you mean sensitive? sensitive when you rub them, you're saying? Why are you touching them?



Just my shirt touching them today made them sensitive.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 21, 2011)

Do it ED. And don't play with your nips! It will only make the situation worse!


----------



## dhwest (Jun 21, 2011)

12.5mg each day?


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes sir.


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 21, 2011)

Does this apply to PH/DS cycles as well?

Im extremely gyno prone thanks to my pubertal gyno that I had for a while.  They flared up during my Epi cycle.

At first they got sensitive, very sensitive, but being a noob I didn't have any aromasin or letro on hand.  

Soon by the 4-5th week it was clear that the gyno cells were getting swole again lol and it was extremely sensitive even kind of painful just to the touch or by my shirt getting rubbed on them.  

For my future cycles, if they do become sensitive again, should I start taking aromasin at 12.5mg throughout the cycle as well?

thanks for any input.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 21, 2011)

dhwest said:


> 12.5mg each day?



Definitely.  I just finished a test e cycle, 500/week.  first 6 weeks 12.5 EOD worked well (got bloodwork).  then I bumped it up to 12.5 ED, and towards the end I was running 25 mg ED.  I got my estradiol checked multiple times and know my aromasin was legit. I was keeping my estradiol in the 25-35 range.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 21, 2011)

Guys, do NOT wait until your nips hurt. Start the AI the day you start cycle. Save yourself pain and suffering.


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 21, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Guys, do NOT wait until your nips hurt. Start the AI the day you start cycle. Save yourself pain and suffering.


Does this apply to me as well?  You can see my post right above yours.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes you should. I recommend with any PH, DS, AAS cycle to use an AI. In your case I would buy some letro, because you say your gyno prone so letro on hand would be a very good idea for you.


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------

